# How to ....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I am now using Mozilla Fox as my primary browser; and when I login to this forum, the print is too small. (In the IE browser there was a place on the left bottom corner where I could make the print larger.) I cannot find any place in this Foxfire browser where I can make the print larger. (I know how to make the fonts larger on my computer screen; but that does not affect this browser.) 

Can someone tell me *how to .... *make the print in this browser larger so I can read the threads in this forum easier?


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm using the latest version of Firefox so these direction are for it. In the upper right corner area, under the X, that you click on to close a window, is an icon that's three bars. Click on that and in the second row down you'll see a - on the left and a + on the right. Click on the + until the screen is the size you want it to be.

If my directions aren't clear you can go to this link that takes you to the Mozilla Firefox "Getting Started" page. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/get-started-firefox-overview-main-features

On that page click on "Use the zoom controls to make text and images bigger". Hope this helps.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It sure did. Fixed it already. Thanks so much.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

You're welcome!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

If you have a wheel mouse you can change size by holding ctrl and rolling the wheel.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

...or use cntrl + or cntrl -


----------

